# EVGA nFORCE 780i SLI FTW Motherboard Pictures



## LiveOrDie (Jan 9, 2008)

Found some Pictures on EVGA new 780i board


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 9, 2008)

I cant see the 2 extra sata ports and looks like they took the Green PCI-E 16x slots out just put black


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jan 9, 2008)

whoever gets this board better rip off there NB and SB chipset hSF's and replace the crap TIM below it, or else you'll end up rmaing the board. There are virturally no differences between the two boards. Its a great board, and will get you good ock's, but the company that makes them puts crap TIM on the chipsets. At least thats what the reports are anyways


----------



## erocker (Jan 9, 2008)

The sata layout is stupid.  They put two on the edge, and instead of placing the other ones next to it they put them above the pci-e slot.  I hope that Foxconn really isn't making boards for eVGA?!


----------



## EnergyFX (Jan 9, 2008)

erocker said:


> The sata layout is stupid.  They put two on the edge, and instead of placing the other ones next to it they put them above the pci-e slot.  I hope that Foxconn really isn't making boards for eVGA?!



I actually like that the other SATAs are up there.  Gets them well out of the way for the juggernaught sized video cards we're seeing these days.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 9, 2008)

LOL the 780i boards like the same as the 680i you would think they would make it a whole new board


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 9, 2008)

Live OR Die said:


> LOL the 780i boards like the same as the 680i you would think they would make it a whole new board



Yup, half the components are carry overs, the Southbridge (I think it was SB as opposed to NB) is supposidly 3 year old tech a couple of generations old,,,,,,but hey, they do say "dont fix wot aint broken"!!


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jan 9, 2008)

erocker said:


> The sata layout is stupid.  They put two on the edge, and instead of placing the other ones next to it they put them above the pci-e slot.  I hope that Foxconn really isn't making boards for eVGA?!



Foxconn is the mfg of the board, my board was mfg'ed by Foxconn, and most of the guys at the evga site say that as well,


oh some people are reporting the opposit of what i said earlier, and said that theved improved cooling technology on the nb and sb chipsets.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 9, 2008)

looks like there is some sort of cruel waterblock on the northbridge. looks pretty SH!TTY. i'll stick with the standard version of the 780i.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 9, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> looks like there is some sort of cruel waterblock on the northbridge. looks pretty SH!TTY. i'll stick with the standard version of the 780i.



How are you finding yours in Quad overclocking terms, in comparison to say a good P35 or x38????


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 9, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> How are you finding yours in Quad overclocking terms, in comparison to say a good P35 or x38????



to be honest with you.... i haven't had much time to play with it yet. im completely rebuilding my computer this week. doing a full water setup with tri-sli and a q6600 in my TJ07. it's being a real pain in the ass so far, but i expected that.

i've had the 780i up and running for about a week but didn't do much other than surf the web yet. it was a simple swap out from my 680i though. didn't have to reinstall the OS. just the chipset drivers, that it.... oh and reactivate vista, but thats not a problem seeing how the activation code they give you over the phone works every time you have to reactivate. 

it runs the same as my 680i did. i think the intel chipsets still would overclock better.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 9, 2008)

I what my nForce 780i SLI 1337 HaX mobo NOW! I wonder how much that motherboard costs?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 9, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> I what my nForce 780i SLI 1337 HaX mobo NOW! I wonder how much that motherboard costs?



fool, you cant buy that board, you have to EARN it.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 9, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> fool, you cant buy that board, you have to EARN it.



lol


----------

